# MSP vs BPD



## DPH1992

I got invited to take part in the selection process for the 85th RTT about 3 weeks ago. Just recently I also heard back from the Boston Police Department too. In the email BPD sent me it basically was an invite to be considered in the process.

My question is what are the pros and cons of each of these? I know in terms of getting on MSP is a lot harder, but just want to hear from some folks on here about the two. As of now I'm more interested in the MSP, but that could change now.


----------



## 02136colonel




----------



## Guest

MSP.. period

Would you rather be stationed out in the Berkshires after the academy or Malcolm X blvd in Roxbury? Think of it that way.


----------



## RodneyFarva

Or... back up right around the corner or 45+ min out.
Oh and don't forget the boots.


----------



## TheSnowman

The real question is whether or not you want a take home cruiser. At the end of the day that’s the most important question to ask yourself


----------



## USAF3424

Depends what you want to do. Also do you want to live in the city for the next 10 years?


----------



## mpd61

I'd go MSP, get the academy under your belt, and then pick any of several SSPO positions available cuz you'd def get head of the line.

Seriously?
MSP


----------



## DPH1992

USAF3424 said:


> Depends what you want to do. Also do you want to live in the city for the next 10 years?


I'd like to make detective at some point. I don't mind being on the road though. I could see myself living in Boston the rest of my life. Wouldn't be opposed to moving either though.

I figure if I got through the MSP academy and they stuck me far out west that I could rent until getting closer to home.

The tattoo policy with the MSP worries me a little, but I heard some rumblings they may be getting rid of it too.


----------



## USAF3424

If you want to work in the seaport go BPD


----------



## patrol22

Can BPD work in Worcester, New Bedford or Pittsfield? No

Can MSP work Logan, Seaport or, any State road in Boston? (Or anywhere else they want) Yes 

Pick MSP


----------



## RodneyFarva

MSP
tons of overtime.


----------



## USAF3424

RodneyFarva said:


> MSP
> tons of overtime.


Lol too soon


----------



## PBC FL Cop

It really depends on what you want for a career. Both offer diversity, as they are large agencies which have numerous types of specialty units ie homicide, gangs, narcotics, organized crime etc. Being a city cop, especially Boston PD, is much different than being a state trooper. Rural town patrol or highway patrol offers an entirely different form of policing than does urban policing. Having worked both, they both have positives and negatives. Again it really depends on what type of police career you want to have. MSP obviously offers the greatest amount of diversity because it is a state law enforcement agency spanning throughout the Commonwealth however Boston is the largest city in New England with a proud history. Two totally different agencies with totally different missions. I know troopers who left the MSP to go to Boston PD and BPD who left for the MSP. Be grateful these are your two choices, you are very fortunate. I don't think you would go wrong with either! Do your homework and decide which offers the most of what you want in your law enforcement career.

Best of luck and keep us posted!!


----------



## Edmizer1

PBC FL Cop said:


> It really depends on what you want for a career. Both offer diversity, as they are large agencies which have numerous types of specialty units ie homicide, gangs, narcotics, organized crime etc. Being a city cop, especially Boston PD, is much different than being a state trooper. Rural town patrol or highway patrol offers an entirely different form of policing than does urban policing. Having worked both, they both have positives and negatives. Again it really depends on what type of police career you want to have. MSP obviously offers the greatest amount of diversity because it is a state law enforcement agency spanning throughout the Commonwealth however Boston is the largest city in New England with a proud history. Two totally different agencies with totally different missions. I know troopers who left the MSP to go to Boston PD and BPD who left for the MSP. Be grateful these are your two choices, you are very fortunate. I don't think you would go wrong with either! Do your homework and decide which offers the most of what you want in your law enforcement career.
> 
> Best of luck and keep us posted!!


This is a good post which really sums it up.


----------



## DPH1992

PBC FL Cop said:


> It really depends on what you want for a career. Both offer diversity, as they are large agencies which have numerous types of specialty units ie homicide, gangs, narcotics, organized crime etc. Being a city cop, especially Boston PD, is much different than being a state trooper. Rural town patrol or highway patrol offers an entirely different form of policing than does urban policing. Having worked both, they both have positives and negatives. Again it really depends on what type of police career you want to have. MSP obviously offers the greatest amount of diversity because it is a state law enforcement agency spanning throughout the Commonwealth however Boston is the largest city in New England with a proud history. Two totally different agencies with totally different missions. I know troopers who left the MSP to go to Boston PD and BPD who left for the MSP. Be grateful these are your two choices, you are very fortunate. I don't think you would go wrong with either! Do your homework and decide which offers the most of what you want in your law enforcement career.
> 
> Best of luck and keep us posted!!


Thanks for the very detailed response. I like the idea of being a Trooper more still at this point, but I am going to at least start the process for the BPD and see how things work out. I will definitely keep this thread posted on what happens going forward and my experience with the process for both MSP and BPD.


----------



## patrol22

RodneyFarva said:


> MSP
> tons of overtime.


The only agency where you can (could) work an overtime, two details and a traffic enforcement shift all at the same time! Talk about efficiency


----------



## CCCSD

Don’t forget K9...


----------



## USAF3424

But can you rock a beard, tattoos, and Nike Free sneakers? Nope. Go BPD


----------



## pahapoika

Guess it depends on how much of a city kid you are.
For young guy living in Boston is hard to beat. Sports, food , entertainment , nightlife it's all here.

Yeah the mandatory residency sucks but there's still some decent places to live. Still see some Irish flags flying over in the Neponset Granite Ave Looks like a decent neighborhood along with a few others.

Plus if you get sick of chasing bad guys you can always lateral Into the Fire 

Either way MSP vs Boston is a nice dilemma to have.
Good luck !


----------



## Guest

USAF3424 said:


> But can you rock a beard, tattoos, and Nike Free sneakers? Nope. Go BPD


I'm hearing MSP "might" be getting rid of the tattoo policy.. or at least lightening up on it.


----------



## 53179

If you want to get ordered to work doubles every day in the summer then join BPD


----------



## USAF3424

PBC FL Cop said:


> It really depends on what you want for a career. Both offer diversity, as they are large agencies which have numerous types of specialty units ie homicide, gangs, narcotics, organized crime etc. Being a city cop, especially Boston PD, is much different than being a state trooper. Rural town patrol or highway patrol offers an entirely different form of policing than does urban policing. Having worked both, they both have positives and negatives. Again it really depends on what type of police career you want to have. MSP obviously offers the greatest amount of diversity because it is a state law enforcement agency spanning throughout the Commonwealth however Boston is the largest city in New England with a proud history. Two totally different agencies with totally different missions. I know troopers who left the MSP to go to Boston PD and BPD who left for the MSP. Be grateful these are your two choices, you are very fortunate. I don't think you would go wrong with either! Do your homework and decide which offers the most of what you want in your law enforcement career.
> 
> Best of luck and keep us posted!!


Great post.

Most districts in Boston you need to be prepared to be tied to that radio all shift long. But plenty of opportunity to make big arrests guns, drugs, etc. You will learn the job quick working in Area B.

As much as I bitch on here the jobs been pretty good to me. Plainclothes assignment, alot of time off, ability to make as much money as you want.


----------



## MiamiVice

patrol22 said:


> The only agency where you can (could) work an overtime, two details and a traffic enforcement shift all at the same time! Talk about efficiency


Boston can still be 2 places at once 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

USAF3424 said:


> Great post.
> 
> Most districts in Boston you need to be prepared to be tied to that radio all shift long. But plenty of opportunity to make big arrests guns, drugs, etc. You will learn the job quick working in Area B.
> 
> As much as I bitch on here the jobs been pretty good to me. Plainclothes assignment, alot of time off, ability to make as much money as you want.


I saw you post about seaport on here being BPD's area now. I saw a globe article talking about the battle over seaport between MSP and BPD, but my cheap ass didn't want to pay to read the entire article.. was that the outcome? BPD came out on top?


----------



## USAF3424

jgraham11 said:


> I saw you post about seaport on here being BPD's area now. I saw a globe article talking about the battle over seaport between MSP and BPD, but my cheap ass didn't want to pay to read the entire article.. was that the outcome? BPD came out on top?


No lol just messing around


----------



## BxDetSgt

Both are great agencies, that being said for a young guy BPD is a great place to start. BPD has some fantastic bosses that are also leaders, which are hard to find elsewhere.


----------



## 53179

If you go BPD you're most likely going to Area A/D/B and you will get ordered to work doubles on all four days that you're scheduled to work. Think about it if that's something you want to do. Yes is the money good but do you want to be a guy working 90 hours a week, never being home. Just something to think about. I don't know how MSP is when it comes to ordering for shifts if anyone can speak on that


----------



## LGriffin

Hands down, MSP. You can get into SPDU while green. Used to have to wait at least five years for CPAC but times have changed ... 
Also, I hear Blauer is still looking for a replacement model. If you're into that sort of thing, post a pic and we'll let you know if you're qualified. DI's are already going to know who you are so don't hold back now.


----------



## kdk240

Both have opportunity however with Boston you aren't out in West cow shit land
and I think guys are making quarter of a mil in the city. Besides living in the city always had its good spots. I could still find my self living in a place like West Roxbury or jp. And I'm older and established.
Can' t beat that as a young lad.


----------



## 38bigblock

02136colonel said:


> View attachment 9463


Yesssssssss


----------



## 38bigblock

Look at the core job. Highway traffic, or responding to calls. No one just gets homicide. No one just gets cpac. You need to look at the core job in each agency, because at the end of the day guy... you can get booted out of a special unit and put on the road. Would you rather be on the highway or the city. Forget the politics, forget the who you think you may know, and forget the media’s outlook on either agency. Think of what your going to do for 32 years.


----------



## LA Copper

I'm sure they're both great jobs to work for different reasons. If it were me and if there was no residency requirement, I'd be in a black and white (in this case a blue and white) in Boston chasing bad guys and radio calls. That's where I've had the most fun and got the most satisfaction during my 30 years on the job in the city. For me at least, that's why I became a police officer, to catch bad guys and help people.


----------



## pahapoika

38bigblock said:


> because at the end of the day guy... you can get booted out of a special unit and put on the road.


 /\
This

30 years is a long time. Sometimes ya fall down. Choose wisely


----------



## Sooty

Wherever the indian on your patch goes "weewee" is your jurisdiction with MSP... regardless of "state roads in the City" - they go everywhere and regardless of the wranglings with the brassy types -- BPD/MSP on the street will back each other up no holds barred. 

Now, do you want to pray your kids get into Latin? Or afford to send them to CM? 

Commissioner Gross isn't going to be around forever - though we may wish he would - he has his officers' backs and THAT is worth a lot! 

Want detective? Go for it! 

Continue with the process for both - and accept whichever one comes offering first - don't be a dang fool. 

And... run... a lot... every day!


----------



## Guest

Sooty said:


> Wherever the indian on your patch goes "weewee" is your jurisdiction with MSP... regardless of "state roads in the City" - they go everywhere and regardless of the wranglings with the brassy types -- BPD/MSP on the street will back each other up no holds barred.
> 
> Now, do you want to pray your kids get into Latin? Or afford to send them to CM?
> 
> Commissioner Gross isn't going to be around forever - though we may wish he would - he has his officers' backs and THAT is worth a lot!
> 
> Want detective? Go for it!
> 
> Continue with the process for both - and accept whichever one comes offering first - don't be a dang fool.
> 
> And... run... a lot... every day!


I've always looked at it that way too. BPD isn't going to lose their mind if some Trooper on Storrow Drive gets a call for something on Comm Ave and responds to it. Oh no! He drove two blocks away from State lines!

That being said, if you do get through the process and academy chances of you seeing Boston right after the academy is slim. I believe they give top recruits at the academy a preference but they of course don't have any reason to honor it. At the end of the day you go where they need you most. So if you want the best of both worlds, go MSP and kick ass in the academy to get close to Boston. At the very least you may need to wait a year or two before getting closer to home.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Oh yeah, at BPD you can "test" for Detective instead of working your way up from patrol to plainclothes to Detective.


----------



## USAF3424

BxDetSgt said:


> Oh yeah, at BPD you can "test" for Detective instead of working your way up from patrol to plainclothes to Detective.


Looking at the list for the last Detective exam makes me sick.


----------



## USAF3424

jgraham11 said:


> I've always looked at it that way too. BPD isn't going to lose their mind if some Trooper on Storrow Drive gets a call for something on Comm Ave and responds to it. Oh no! He drove two blocks away from State lines!
> 
> That being said, if you do get through the process and academy chances of you seeing Boston right after the academy is slim. I believe they give top recruits at the academy a preference but they of course don't have any reason to honor it. At the end of the day you go where they need you most. So if you want the best of both worlds, go MSP and kick ass in the academy to get close to Boston. At the very least you may need to wait a year or two before getting closer to home.


Same w BPD. Academics, PT, and top shot all get to pick where they want to go.


----------



## Danusmc0321

You don’t get to pick after Msp academy where you go, seniority is important for getting transferred closer to home and picking your shift after though. Both are great jobs, I have lots of friends on BPD that love it, I think they are making better money then MSP now, but you have to Live in the city which can be expensive . Msp (at a barracks) you kind of make your own work which is nice, you finish FTO, they give you a car and a gas card and your on your own, what you do is on you. There are guys that like doing tickets, there are guys that like finding hides/drugs, guys that hunt for arrests, as long as you answer your calls, and you’re doing something, you’re good. Your primarily responding to calls on the highway, but you can go wherever you want, as long as you’re not completely ignoring your road and your in the area. You do respond with locals to major stuff, car chases, searches, barricaded suspects, or shift changes where they don’t have someone to send, so you get to go to a lot of the fun stuff, depending on the barracks. Out west you Can be primary on a lot of the rural towns out there, and your back up might be a PT guy showing up in a pick up truck who lives in town. The cool part is you get to see and work in a lot of the state, I learned the entire city of Worcester from working out there. If you Google my name you’ll find a lot of stuff on me comes from there, the “news worthy” arrest, even though that wasn’t my primary road. The CAT teams only works out of the cites. Most of the work after the academy if/until you get into a unit involves motor stuff. But what you do is on you. I like doing investigation work, so if I have a hit and run, or a bail out, something decent where I have arrestable charges, I can and will spend a lot of time on it, interviews, videos, to make sure I have the right people held accountable. It’s nice to have the ability to do that without supervisor dictating what they want you to do. You will do a lot more traditional police work at BPD. You can’t go wrong with either even with all the negative stuff in the news lately, I still love going to work every day.


----------



## Drebbin

Tough choice but awesome options.


----------



## msw

Sooty said:


> Wherever the indian on your patch goes "weewee" is your jurisdiction with MSP... regardless of "state roads in the City" - they go everywhere and regardless of the wranglings with the brassy types -- BPD/MSP on the street will back each other up no holds barred!


This reminded me of the saying we had at the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Dept "the Bear goes everywhere" ...... which referred to the depiction of the California state bear on our patch. It meant if we felt like sliding over from our area into LAPD's 77th or Newton, or into the City of South Gate or Inglewood or Gardena...... wherever..... we'd do so because hey "it's all part of L. A. County." (LACopper knows of what I speak!) But like BPD/MSP, the street level cops and Deputies in the L. A. metro area would always go out of their way to back each other up when necessary. The CHP Officers who worked the "street" in the unincorporated County areas were the same way, even though the CHP is not a true State Police agency.


----------



## USMC120934

53179 said:


> If you go BPD you're most likely going to Area A/D/B and you will get ordered to work doubles on all four days that you're scheduled to work. Think about it if that's something you want to do. Yes is the money good but do you want to be a guy working 90 hours a week, never being home. Just something to think about. I don't know how MSP is when it comes to ordering for shifts if anyone can speak on that


I am also going through the same process between BPD/MSP. Can anyone else confirm this and does anyone have an info about the staties and how much they order their people to work doubles?


----------



## CCCSD

LAPD even worked the SF Golden Gate Bridge... Gotta love CA. Jurisdiction State Wide.


----------



## USAF3424

53179 said:


> If you go BPD you're most likely going to Area A/D/B and you will get ordered to work doubles on all four days that you're scheduled to work. Think about it if that's something you want to do. Yes is the money good but do you want to be a guy working 90 hours a week, never being home. Just something to think about. I don't know how MSP is when it comes to ordering for shifts if anyone can speak on that


Yeah thats just not true.


----------



## patrol22

CCCSD said:


> LAPD even worked the SF Golden Gate Bridge... Gotta love CA. Jurisdiction State Wide.


Wow, that makes about a million time more sense than how we do it here.


----------



## CCCSD

Sure makes it easier. No “Kings X! I drove over the line. I’m safe” bullshit...


----------



## 38bigblock

Holy shit. Just looked this up. I had no idea every cop in CA has state wide jurisdiction.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

VT is the same, all cops have statewide jurisdiction.


----------



## j809

I think states that officers are sworn in as peace officers have state wide powers. Under LECs agreements in MA , officers also have full police powers in those jurisdictions that are part of the LECs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BxDetSgt

NY is statewide for felonies and misd., not violations (traffic). 7 hours away in Buffalo is the same as being in Yonkers. However to counter that NYS has absolute right to consul as soon as a warrant is issued.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

In VT, all deputy sheriffs, police officers, DMV inspectors, liquor control officers, game wardens, and troopers have full state wide police authority. Because there are relatively few law enforcement officers in the state, it allows everyone to assist each other without having jurisdictional issues. Constables are the only law enforcement officers in VT who do not have state wide jurisdiction.


----------



## USMC120934

USAF3424 said:


> Same w BPD. Academics, PT, and top shot all get to pick where they want to go.


HA....guys dont get ordered for doubles on an almost daily basis especially in the summer in those areas?????????? you must not work in one of those areas


----------



## USAF3424

USMC120934 said:


> HA....guys dont get ordered for doubles on an almost daily basis especially in the summer in those areas?????????? you must not work in one of those areas


Actually I have for the past 6 years how about you??? Oh wait you haven't even been offered the job yet.

Is this the new masscops were going to have to deal with now? Where are these idiots coming from.


----------



## Hush

Nah this is Masscops business as usual. Where are these idiots coming from?...Hmm the screen names are a tell. Crayon eaters. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSnowman

USAF3424 said:


> Where are these idiots coming from.


The North Pole


----------



## Bananaman

USAF3424 said:


> Actually I have for the past 6 years how about you??? Oh wait you haven't even been offered the job yet.
> 
> Is this the new masscops were going to have to deal with now? Where are these idiots coming from.


I've heard BPD does forced OT based on how many hours an officer has worked that year. So your more likely to get held if you hardly ever take OT. Any truth to that?


----------



## Guest

Lot of people concerned about OT.. you guys should want OT..


----------



## CCCSD

You guys should concentrate on getting hired and making it through probation, instead of trying to BS The Badge here...


----------



## kdk240

Nah this is far from the new mass cops, let's bring back Mass net . all these newly idealistic folks who are or are trying coming on the job are the new wave of the future. God help us all. Shit these are the kids there are going to expect to get on and then expect they are entitled to every Saturday and Sunday off overtime only when they want it, straight to plain clothes, and God forbid they get ordered......


----------



## j809

New millennials, worrying about overtime and order-ins!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdk240

We all have them. Lol. Works for me I stole OT last night Who's Laughing Now new kids.


j809 said:


> New millennials, worrying about overtime and order-ins!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 38bigblock

kdk240 said:


> We all have them. Lol. Works for me I stole OT last night Who's Laughing Now new kids.


100%.


----------



## LGriffin

j809 said:


> New millennials, worrying about overtime and order-ins!!!


I recall the first wave of this brood after the local academy became an eight hour day, standards were reduced and sensitivity classes ate up some of the patrol procedures block. They obviously weren't all bad but the ones who otherwise would've washed out were entitled and devoid of a work ethic. No sense humor either &#8230; none. 
I'm just glad that I got to be a Cop when you could be a Cop.


----------



## Guest

Not all millennials want 8 hour days and weekends off. I'm a millennial and if I know if I'm fortunate enough to get into the academy after this whole process and on the road I'd be working nights most likely and weekends.. it is what it is. Gotta pay your dues before you're getting the choice of days off.


----------



## 38bigblock

Best days off are weekdays, no one is around when you need to get your errands done, that whole 30-45 minute line in the grocery store? Nope !


----------



## Guest

38bigblock said:


> Best days off are weekdays, no one is around when you need to get your errands done, that whole 30-45 minute line in the grocery store? Nope !


Not only that, but I look at from the prospective that you don't have to deal with as much traffic on weekends. Granted, you're going to get more action on the highways with OUI's. Pros and cons.


----------



## kdk240

LGriffin said:


> I recall the first wave of this brood after the local academy became an eight hour day, standards were reduced and sensitivity classes ate up some of the patrol procedures block. They obviously weren't all bad but the ones who otherwise would've washed out were entitled and devoid of a work ethic. No sense humor either &#8230; none.
> 
> I'm just glad that I got to be a Cop when you could be a Cop.


=100% amen to that brother for sure, & your right there does seem.to be a lacking sense of humor these days.


----------



## JD02124

38bigblock said:


> Best days off are weekdays, no one is around when you need to get your errands done, that whole 30-45 minute line in the grocery store? Nope !


I miss Wednesday and Thursdays off...


----------



## USAF3424

Both jobs are 4x2 so you’ll get a weekend every 6 weeks.


----------



## USAF3424

Bananaman said:


> I've heard BPD does forced OT based on how many hours an officer has worked that year. So your more likely to get held if you hardly ever take OT. Any truth to that?


True but a little more complicated than that. It is an hours system though.


----------



## Bananaman

100% agree with the above posts. I'm lucky enough to be on a department that doesnt have an overwhelming amount of mandatory overtime. But if your looking to get on somewhere, you have to understand OT comes with the job. It is unfortunate how it can disrupt your family life, but nothing is more aggravating than someone in their first year complaining to anyone that will listen that they got held when they "have plans".


----------



## Bananaman

jgraham11 said:


> Lot of people concerned about OT.. you guys should want OT..


Once you get on you'll see there's more to consider, brother. When you've got to call your wife for the 3rd time that week saying you won't be home so she's gonna have to call in sick to watch the kids, it can get old. 
Ideally you'll work for a department where there's enough OT you can take when you want it, but aren't getting hit every other shift


----------



## Guest

Bananaman said:


> Once you get on you'll see there's more to consider, brother. When you've got to call your wife for the 3rd time that week saying you won't be home so she's gonna have to call in sick to watch the kids, it can get old.
> Ideally you'll work for a department where there's enough OT you can take when you want it, but aren't getting hit every other shift


I hear that. I don't have those responsibilities right now so I'm in the mindset of just load me up with time, but I can understand for a family man that'd be aggravating.


----------



## USAF3424

I see both sides of the argument. Im an 80-90 hr a week guy and I’m just grateful to have a job where I can do that every week.


----------



## pahapoika

USAF3424 said:


> I see both sides of the argument. Im an 80-90 hr a week guy and I'm just grateful to have a job where I can do that every week.


Damn , that's some serious cake ! What is it there like a bunch of Ferraris parked out in front of the station ?


----------



## msw

I used to love OT when I was working. Bought my first two houses when I was a young single guy because I was able to work lots of OT. Later, I paid for one kid's college - fancy private college, and I got no tuition assistance - solely with the OT $$ I made during each of her four years. Our Dept limited us to 96 hrs/month of OT, and a lot of us regularly hit or tickled that upper limit. But there's no guarantee that OT will always "be there" so embrace it while you got it!


----------



## Guest

BPD holding their orientation tomorrow at noon for academy candidates. They don't waste any time getting right into it.


----------



## CCCSD

Are you going to ask about OT?


----------



## Guest

Anyone going into BPD or MSP too for that matter not expecting OT is more naive than AOC.


----------



## Roy Fehler

I don’t know of any of the larger PD’s in MA that don’t have forced OT, especially on the weekends and double especially in the Summer.


----------



## Bananaman

jgraham11 said:


> Anyone going into BPD or MSP too for that matter not expecting OT is more naive than AOC.


MSP actually isn't bad with OT. I know a couple guys that don't take it at all because they got assigned an hour away out of the academy.


----------



## Guest

Bananaman said:


> MSP actually isn't bad with OT. I know a couple guys that don't take it at all because they got assigned an hour away out of the academy.


Well, I've got a friend who pulled in 200K last year. 110K of it was OT. I don't know how much of it was forced versus voluntary but the OT is there for those who want it clearly


----------



## aj255357

from what I'm hearing BPD has thousands of unfilled details every year because of the shortage of people that want to do them, so the OT is always there. Me personally if I'm gonna be forced to work anyways because I'm a rookie, 2-4 years in, might as well be on the side of a road, getting paid just for my presence.


----------

